# Hedgehog Gender...



## OwlCity19 (Mar 23, 2011)

Hey all,

I had a question about hedgehogs regarding the gender. Is there any difference in owning a male hedgie vs. a female hedgie? Personally, I think they are both the same and gender doesn't matter. . What do you think?

OwlCity19


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

There's already numerous posts on this if you just look through the forums, or do a search. However, no, many people have said that there's no differences in behavior or likelihood of being friendly or grumpy. The only difference that's ever stated is that males often masturbate.


----------



## Hedgehog Grove (Jul 21, 2010)

Males tend to have their own "boy time" some are gentleman about it and don't do it in the open but others can and will do it where ever they are when the need arises. That is the only real big difference in them.


----------



## HappyHedgies (Feb 17, 2011)

Hedgehog Grove said:


> Males tend to have their own "boy time" some are gentleman about it and don't do it in the open but others can and will do it where ever they are when the need arises. That is the only real big difference in them.


 :lol: :lol: Well that's something completely new to me!


----------



## habs_chick (Jan 23, 2011)

I've never seen Bobo do that...nor do I even know how they do it...lol Don't wanna knowwww.... :lol:


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

habs_chick said:


> I've never seen Bobo do that...nor do I even know how they do it...lol Don't wanna knowwww.... :lol:


I see it a LOT. Snarf has no shame and will look me in the eye just before he 'shows off'. :?

Boys. :roll:


----------



## DasIgelPoggie (Oct 21, 2010)

Whaaaaaat?? This is the first I've ever heard of this!! I've never ever seen Igel do that before!! AND I SLEEP IN THE SAME ROOM AS HIM!! GROSS!!! I WILL NEVER LOOK AT HIM THE SAME AGAIN!!


----------



## NoDivision (Aug 29, 2010)

It's perfectly natural and nothing to be upset about. I don't like witnessing it and wish Sherlock had a concept of privacy, but it's really not a big deal.


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

DasIgelPoggie said:


> Whaaaaaat?? This is the first I've ever heard of this!! I've never ever seen Igel do that before!! AND I SLEEP IN THE SAME ROOM AS HIM!! GROSS!!! I WILL NEVER LOOK AT HIM THE SAME AGAIN!!


 :? 
Gross??? How??? I don't get it. It's normal, natural...I don't see how it's gross?? Frankly, I see it as a sign Snarf feels safe, content and comfortable.


----------



## DasIgelPoggie (Oct 21, 2010)

Lol it was just a shock, I had no idea! Now that I think about it it makes sense, it just never occurred to me my hedgies had "personal time"!


----------



## CritterHeaven (Feb 21, 2011)

Though I would not call it gross, I am certainly hoping Truffle likes his privacy for this!


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

It can be awkward (for the owner, not the hedgie) to witness such a thing... Kashi has fortunately been quite private about it, most of the time... Although there was this one time when I took him out of his cage, and I had him on his back on my hand... And he just started going at it right there... For me to see EVERYTHING.

I was a little flustered and wasn't sure what to do, but he stopped promptly so it was not too bad :?


----------



## habs_chick (Jan 23, 2011)

i don't understand how they do that lol


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

habs_chick said:


> i don't understand how they do that lol


Well this may be TMI but you know how they can curl up...? So they use their mouth >_>;


----------



## CritterHeaven (Feb 21, 2011)

TMI is right.  :roll:


----------



## habs_chick (Jan 23, 2011)

:lol: that's what i assumed but i thought maybe they used their paws. hahaha anyways...i'm done with this conversation now :|


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

habs_chick said:


> :lol: that's what i assumed but i thought maybe they used their paws. hahaha anyways...i'm done with this conversation now :|


:lol:
Me too >_<;


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

habs_chick said:


> :lol: that's what i assumed but i thought maybe they used their paws.


if so then that would be one more reason to keep their nails trimmed! :lol: :?


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

susanaproenca said:


> habs_chick said:
> 
> 
> > :lol: that's what i assumed but i thought maybe they used their paws.
> ...


Mouth is dangerous enough, there's been several stories of them accidentally getting carried away and biting themselves! :shock: :lol: Ouch!


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

susanaproenca said:


> if so then that would be one more reason to keep their nails trimmed! :lol: :?


LMAO!!!

You'd think with all the 'action' those little paws see, they'd be more receptive to having their nails trimmed, wouldn't ya?


----------



## rivoli256 (Mar 1, 2009)

my little WHS guy does it pretty much hands & mouth free these days. he likes to do it when i am holding him, getting ready to feed him. :roll: :roll: :roll: at least he still has some good muscle tone going on.


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

:lol: :lol: 
It's bound the be the last area affected.


----------



## rivoli256 (Mar 1, 2009)

HAAAAAAAAA! :lol: 

i am sure he is very happy about that.


----------

